# Good Luck to Emma and Kate



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Both my girls Emma (Jem) and Kate are competing tomorrow at the NABBA Midlands in their very first comp....both have done really well to complete a pre-comp diet and i wish them all the best for the show..... :thumb:


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck girls!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Good luck hope you do well


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

All the best for tomorrow lasses:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good luck


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Best of luck to both


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

couldnt agree more

all the best ladies knock em dead!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

All the best girls, I'm sure you'll do great. When the comps done get some pics up. Love to see what shape they got into.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Best of luck to the both of you x


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck to you both, hope you enjoy the day xx


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheers for the best wishes peeps...Em and I are gonna rock it!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

All the best girls  xx


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck!!! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rock it you will!!! Can't wait to see the pics!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck to you both, and well done paul for helping to get them both in good shape :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck


----------



## THEDOGS (Apr 17, 2010)

good luck!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

good luck girls!!! big day is finally here!!!


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

All the best girls


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good luck to the both of you!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck and respect to you both.


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> *Both* *my* *girls* Emma (Jem) and Kate are competing tomorrow at the NABBA Midlands in their very first comp....both have done really well to complete a pre-comp diet and i wish them all the best for the show..... :thumb:


LOL...my girls, paul the food pimp 

good luck to you both, enjoy your F&Bs later.....I can highly recommend the bannana mocha cocktail :thumb:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck ladies


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Good Luck Girlies!!!!!!!! Get up there and have a great time! I'll be screaming support from all the way up here:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

good luck ladies


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:rockon:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Good luck em!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

good luck Girls - You'll love it.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

The girls have just finished on stage, tough class but they did great. Results shortly...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hope it goes as well as it can


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

best of luck to yous both ladies  hope all goes well


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just hear that there was 8 in their class Kate came 5th and Emma 7th so well done to both of you no matter the placings you both look the best you have ever looked and should be proud....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think it's a great accomplishment just seeing the job all the way through to the end, both first timers, both learnt loads and I bet they do it again. 5th and a 7th, I'd be chuffed with that on a first go


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i just heard from Emma and to be fair i am very disappointed with NABBA....

Emma placed 7th out of 7 the y called the top 6 to the front of the stage and gave out trophy's and medals leaving Emma at the back of the stage they then ushered them all off the stage Emma received her medal from some girl backstage who said "they told me to give you this" i love NABBA i think it is the better fed and one of the reasons i feel this way is how the athletes are treated at the shows but how fukcing disgusting this thing was.....how much hassle would it of been for them to give all 7 girls medals onstage.....

Emma is rightfully gutted but this aside she should be proud of her achievement....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations to both Emma and Kate! I've been following the prep journals and I think they should both be very proud. Not many people can do what they've been through, I don'T think I could. :rockon:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i just heard from Emma and to be fair i am very disappointed with NABBA....
> 
> Emma placed 7th out of 7 the y called the top 6 to the front of the stage and gave out trophy's and medals leaving Emma at the back of the stage they then ushered them all off the stage Emma received her medal from some girl backstage who said "they told me to give you this" i love NABBA i think it is the better fed and one of the reasons i feel this way is how the athletes are treated at the shows but how fukcing disgusting this thing was.....how much hassle would it of been for them to give all 7 girls medals onstage.....
> 
> Emma is rightfully gutted but this aside she should be proud of her achievement....


this is discraceful IMO


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

FFS, that is terrible...poor effort from NABBA there :cursing: Has anyone said anything about this to the people running the show?


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i just heard from Emma and to be fair i am very disappointed with NABBA....
> 
> Emma placed 7th out of 7 the y called the top 6 to the front of the stage and gave out trophy's and medals leaving Emma at the back of the stage they then ushered them all off the stage Emma received her medal from some girl backstage who said "they told me to give you this" i love NABBA i think it is the better fed and one of the reasons i feel this way is how the athletes are treated at the shows but how fukcing disgusting this thing was.....how much hassle would it of been for them to give all 7 girls medals onstage.....
> 
> Emma is rightfully gutted but this aside she should be proud of her achievement....


SHOCKING!!!!!!!! :ban:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> this is discraceful IMO


Agree, cvnts. Well done anyway ladies.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i just heard from Emma and to be fair i am very disappointed with NABBA....
> 
> Emma placed 7th out of 7 the y called the top 6 to the front of the stage and gave out trophy's and medals leaving Emma at the back of the stage they then ushered them all off the stage Emma received her medal from some girl backstage who said "they told me to give you this" i love NABBA i think it is the better fed and one of the reasons i feel this way is how the athletes are treated at the shows *but how fukcing disgusting this thing was.....how much hassle would it of been for them to give all 7 girls medals onstage.....*
> 
> Emma is rightfully gutted but this aside *she should be proud of her achievement....*


Totally agree with the above bits in bold!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have told Emma she has to complain to Jim and Val Charles who run the show......this really is not like NABBA or Jim and Val i am very very surprised......

my last instruction to Emma as her coach is to hold her head up high and be proud of her achievement then enjoy the food


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Good thing too, I'd like to know what they will say and do to repay her for that shameful act.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

That is absolutely disgusting! Regardless of whether it was Emmas first comp - NOONE should be treated like that - I am properly disgusted!

Emma has done absolutely amazing with her prep esp with the mind games she endured due to pr*cks from her gym so this is shameful and I'd like to know how they will apologise for this - its treatment like that which can stop someone competing again - I know Ems will keep her head held high and realises what an achievement she has made. Mum, full time job, time for the gym, organised her food, blew a kiss to the haters on stage - you fecking rock Ems please dont let this keep you from getting up there again - you deserve to be up there! I am so proud of you!

Love from Miss Whiplash  xxxxx


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Having watched it first hand, it def did seem bad having the other 6 girls get a medal/trophy, but I didn't realise anything went on backstage. By all accounts the whole setup was a bit of a shambles, and I just hope it didn't spoil the experience. I can happily confirm also that they both ate like horses after and looked blinking fab in and out of clothes!

Very lovely to have met you both and your fantastic efforts have shown through. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done both, phenomenal achievement to get up on stage. As for Emma not getting any call-outs, absolutely pathetic. Whether this was intentional or through error is irrelevant, - it's just not on. I am going to vote with my money and never attend a NABBA show.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done to both of them.

Pretty bad form not to call Emma out.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

as a first timer there i was a bit dissappointed,we registered and then basically had 15 mins max to get ready,to tan up and get a pump.my mate got half way through tanning me up and they were calling us on,was a bit of a rush.i did enjoy it thougheven though i didn't get placed.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i just heard from Emma and to be fair i am very disappointed with NABBA....
> 
> Emma placed 7th out of 7 the y called the top 6 to the front of the stage and gave out trophy's and medals leaving Emma at the back of the stage they then ushered them all off the stage Emma received her medal from some girl backstage who said "they told me to give you this" i love NABBA i think it is the better fed and one of the reasons i feel this way is how the athletes are treated at the shows but how fukcing disgusting this thing was.....how much hassle would it of been for them to give all 7 girls medals onstage.....
> 
> Emma is rightfully gutted but this aside she should be proud of her achievement....


that is disgusting...quite shocked :cursing:

everyone deserves at least one call out, how hard would it be to call a group of 3 girls and a group of 4 girls for comparisons if there are 7 in the line? Reminds me of the UKBFF that one, seen that before


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Emma had a call out the issue is that when the medals where given out they left Emma at the back of the stage and never gave her the medal onstage some girl came up back stage and said "they told me to give you this" how disrespectful is that


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Emma had a call out the issue is that when the medals where given out they left Emma at the back of the stage and never gave her the medal onstage some girl came up back stage and said "they told me to give you this" how disrespectful is that


Extremely disrespectful.:ban:I can't imagine it would have been any trouble to present her medal on stage. At the end of the day these ladies have all trained and dieted their hearts out to compete, which not many could. I take it you and Emma have both made an official complaint?


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Emma had a call out the issue is that when the medals where given out they left Emma at the back of the stage and never gave her the medal onstage some girl came up back stage and said "they told me to give you this" how disrespectful is that


That is disgusting... bad manners and bad management... they def need a rocket up their rears...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Emma had a call out the issue is that when the medals where given out they left Emma at the back of the stage and never gave her the medal onstage some girl came up back stage and said "they told me to give you this" how disrespectful is that


id have told her to stick it up her fvcking ****.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi everyone ! thank so much for all the support !

yes I am gutted and yes I felt like a complete fcuking plank on that stage ...to have the medal thrust at me the way it was when I was in floods of tears was just the icing on the cake !

HOWEVER ...I was not at my best, my posing was off, my routine was off and the rest of the girls were really good

Well done katie xxx

Coming last is a bitter pill to swallow but the way in which it was done made it 10x worse

Michelle Mercer was a top girl - such a nice, good person ...and took the time back stage to come and see me when I was inconsolable, everyone else [understandably] caught up in their own things.

I learned a lot from the show and intend to compete on September 19th with UKBFF - I wasnt out of place on the Nabba stage - I deserved to be there, I just wasnt as polished as the more experienced girls

My first experience of competing with Nabba was soul destroying - they raised deep deep insecurities that I thought I had beaten !

But I will be back - bigger, stronger and more polished ! I've got a plan worked out with some really great pals and I hope I can use this next 4 months to improve ....

The whole prep has been fcuking amazing -I have made some great friends and been so touched by people's spirits esp Claire, Pete, Paul, Nicky and Laveda.

Another special person from this forum deserves merit for being there with supportive words into the early hours - you know who you are & I thank you from the bottom of my heart xxx

Pete was there with open arms the minute I tried to escape out the exit - you're a darling mate and I think the world of you !

I am eating everything today - throwing a party for my children who couldnt be there to shout for me and then back to training. Next 6 weeks is clean dieting with some complex carbs, reduced cardio and some heavy compounds.

I'll be back!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

good post! it would have been easy to come on here and just rant but havnt.

Just remember, standing on stage is not the be all and end all of life as some may think, so enjoy yourself and just go with the flow for a while and keep your training hard because now your in a lot better starting position.

i still would have choked the bitch with the medal though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well said Emma i am glad you have this attitude girl let me know if their is anything i can do....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> well said Emma i am glad you have this attitude girl let me know if their is anything i can do....


Damn well prep me for the sept show if you'll have me  ...dunno where you think you're scuttling off to :whistling: :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lol no problem spea soon and enjoy the jelly and ice cream


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Emma - great post considering what you went through on your FIRST contest. Can't believe how unprofessional, but you dealt with it like a TRUE PRO.

You are obviously worth better then that and you will come back fighting and stronger for your next comp.

From the replies on here - you have full support from everyone and lots of friends around you.

keep up the hard work - your piccie lots bloody amazing

Kaz xxx


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Good attitude 

What did the people running the show say? Hope you got more than just an apology...


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

well done to both girls- Emma you look FAB in your profile pic so all i can say is there must have been 6 other amazing figures up there! Ive never seen someone with abs come last in toned figure so must have been a very high standard.

Dont let the negative aspects of the day get you down- altho it sounds like you're back fighting already, good girl!

Ive not read the whole thread yet so well done also to Kate, will be looking out for pics


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great attitude jem i expected nothing less but this to drive you further


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i just heard from Emma and to be fair i am very disappointed with NABBA....
> 
> Emma placed 7th out of 7 the y called the top 6 to the front of the stage and gave out trophy's and medals leaving Emma at the back of the stage they then ushered them all off the stage Emma received her medal from some girl backstage who said "they told me to give you this" i love NABBA i think it is the better fed and one of the reasons i feel this way is how the athletes are treated at the shows but how fukcing disgusting this thing was.....how much hassle would it of been for them to give all 7 girls medals onstage.....
> 
> Emma is rightfully gutted but this aside she should be proud of her achievement....


 talk about disrespectfull, all the athletes weather they finnish 1st or last should get the respect they deserve when entering a show for having busted there ass off for 3 months plus to even get there,ive never heard anything like that happen before.



Pscarb said:


> i have told Emma she has to complain to Jim and Val Charles who run the show......this really is not like NABBA or Jim and Val i am very very surprised......
> 
> my last instruction to Emma as her coach is to hold her head up high and be proud of her achievement then enjoy the food


ive spoke to jim and val on many occasions and they are both very nice ppl.....

to jem dont let this put you of compeating use that show as a spring board to future succses.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well done girls, you're both winners in our eyes.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

A huge well done to both of you for putting your money where your mouth is!

Hopefully this is the beginning of a long successful journey for both of you in every sense!

Truely inspiring the pair of you! x


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Shame you're first experience was a stinker in terms of the treatment. Doesn't exactly encourage those of us with aspirations to hit the stage.

You live and learn I guess. Im sure you're not the first, and you certainly won't be the last not to nail your first show. For the record the change you made was awesome. Who know whats difference a few shows would have made.

Remember now that you are in better shape then in theory you should have less to do to get into winining shape!

Anyways best of luck.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Congrats to both for seeing it through and getting up there. It's an accomplishment in itself with all the hard work.

Their actions were digraceful. With your attitude they should be blessed to have a competitor like you gracing their show and don't forget it.

You look in amazing shape especially those legs. Just bounce back in even better condition next time and make them eat the crap they gave you.


----------

